# Who is riding XC with a new "all mountain" lid?



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I am starting to see lots of guys on normal XC rigs using POC helmets. I just got a Bell Super I just haven't had a chance to test it yet. Do you guys think the new lids are fad or will better constructed more protective helmets take off and be the norm?


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm liking the idea of more/better head protection. Looking more at something like the MET Parabellum (MTB Parabellum) or Terra (MTB Terra) though. More back of the head coverage and still looks to be well vented. Will have a look at the Bell and Scott versions too, main concern is protection vs venting for summer months.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

A better-looking helmet that offers more protection? Just a flash in the pan


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Pulser, New all mountain helmets like the Troy Lee A1, with better construction, greater coverage, thicker eps, are going to be more protective than all "XC" lids, as most of them were just glorified road helmets, with a visor. You did good going this route, safer, smarter. I have seen a few A1 helmets involved in horrific accidents, and the helmet not only survived but no head trauma to the riders-I fear if they were wearing road or what we knew as 'xc' helmets.
Ride safe, have fun!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't know what you consider XC, but you can bang your head doing it  Me personally, I can cover all types of trails on a ride, so having some good protection, especially at the back _(which is what the big change is with these new helmets)_ is a huge plus. Personally would never consider the Bell Super, as to me it's both quite Fugly and the vents are seriously lacking for hot climates. I use a Bell Variant now, it has a bit more coverage than older style helmets, but not as much as I'd like at the back so looking at getting an iXS Trail RS sometime in then new year. As to if it's a fad, nah, as Ghostring said, more protection, look good, they'll catch on and stay around.


----------



## SanguineSpring (Aug 1, 2013)

Riding a POC Trabec Race MIPS after one too many concussions earlier in my life. Even if the epidemiological studies haven't been done yet I figure it has to help more than a normal helmet.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Don't know what you consider XC, but you can bang your head doing it  Me personally, I can cover all types of trails on a ride, so having some good protection, especially at the back _(which is what the big change is with these new helmets)_ is a huge plus. Personally would never consider the Bell Super, as to me it's both quite Fugly and the vents are seriously lacking for hot climates. I use a Bell Variant now, it has a bit more coverage than older style helmets, but not as much as I'd like at the back so looking at getting an iXS Trail RS sometime in then new year. As to if it's a fad, nah, as Ghostring said, more protection, look good, they'll catch on and stay around.


I agree XC may not be what it use to be. Personally I wasn't attracted to the Bell Super till I tried it on. I really wanted a POC Trabec but it just didn't fit right. But I do agree its not the best looking helmet out there. I really like the IXS Trail but I can't try it on first so I didn't want to order it blind.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

A person's XC ride is another's AM,and only you can decide on your level of protection.
True, the new style of helmets is kinda fashionable right now,but if it looks better and protects you a little more it can't be bad,right? 
I ride my xc/trail 100mm hardtail with a giro feature on my head.

Sent from my ST21i2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

pulser said:


> I am starting to see lots of guys on normal XC rigs using POC helmets. I just got a Bell Super I just haven't had a chance to test it yet. Do you guys think the new lids are fad or will better constructed more protective helmets take off and be the norm?


I have not looked at the POC helments, but many other so-called "AM" lids offer no more protection than "XC". Many AM lids LOOK like they come down farther in the back, but in fact just come up higher on the sides.

I'm not saying some helmets do not give more protection than others, but the assumption that lids labeled "AM" are more protective then "XC" or "road" lids is very misleading.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a Bell Super but the super thin plastic that goes to the adjustment in the back snapped off the ball tab that holds it in the helmet. I ended up returning it for a Bell Volt. I really like the Trabec also but didn't want to pay the price for one and couldn't find any colors in stock that I like. I will most likely use the Volt for XC races and pick up a full face for Enduro racing.

The one thing I didn't like about the super (otherwise it was awesome) was my sun glasses didn't fit under it because of how far it came down by the temple.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Seems fad-driven IMHO. The XC riding that most people do is v. tame compared to the stuff you see in videos etc. and I think folks just want that look. I guess more protection is always better, but I still go with the old-school roadie-like gear for XC riding that is nice and light which for me...equals comfort.

I see guys all the time with a giant Camelbak, big helmet, knee/shin pads, etc. riding mid-Atlantic single track (not in the mountains)...just looks like a lot of excessive gear/weight for what we ride here....1-2 hour twisty rolling single track.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't know what you consider "XC", but if you can get a helmet that has more protection is only maybe marginally hotter, I say all the better. As for guys riding around on St in pads and big hydration packs, I'll agree on the pads, but not the pack, I always ride with a 100oz capable pack with a lot of crap as I've seen too many things break and happen on mine and others bikes and I hate having to walk, so a big pack, packed full of "What if" supplies will always be with me.


TiGeo said:


> Seems fad-driven IMHO. The XC riding that most people do is v. tame compared to the stuff you see in videos etc. and I think folks just want that look. I guess more protection is always better, but I still go with the old-school roadie-like gear for XC riding that is nice and light which for me...equals comfort.
> 
> I see guys all the time with a giant Camelbak, big helmet, knee/shin pads, etc. riding mid-Atlantic single track (not in the mountains)...just looks like a lot of excessive gear/weight for what we ride here....1-2 hour twisty rolling single track.


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

XC riding here in the Ozarks entails a lot of ledge rock, loose rocks, creek rocks, roller rocks, rocks in general. Add to this a lot of tight trees and steep elevation changes, the potential for head injury in even a slow speed crash is always there. But it's also ungodly hot and humid in the summer months. So as long as the venting is good, a bit of helmet overkill when your several miles back out in the woods can be a good thing.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

TiGeo said:


> Seems fad-driven IMHO. The XC riding that most people do is v. tame compared to the stuff you see in videos etc. and I think folks just want that look. I guess more protection is always better, but I still go with the old-school roadie-like gear for XC riding that is nice and light which for me...equals comfort.
> 
> I see guys all the time with a giant Camelbak, big helmet, knee/shin pads, etc. riding mid-Atlantic single track (not in the mountains)...just looks like a lot of excessive gear/weight for what we ride here....1-2 hour twisty rolling single track.


You don't have to be riding video quality terrain to need more protection. One mistake can send you into a tree or rock. I now have a FF helmet for 'XC' riding.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> You don't have to be riding video quality terrain to need more protection. One mistake can send you into a tree or rock. I now have a FF helmet for 'XC' riding.
> View attachment 858393


I couldn't agree more. I'm not a certified bad*ss, but I do frequently ride areas with some hefty consequences for an off line excursion. Having said that, the gnarliest crash I've had in recent years took place on a pretty innocent little embankment no more than 2.5 feet tall. I got momentarily distracted by a loose dog, my front tire hit a rock at a bad angle and over I went landing hard on the back of my neck and skull. I got away with nothing more than some stiffness and soreness for the next few days, but it could easily have been much, much worse.

It'd be nice if you could plan your accidents so that they only happened when you were wearing enough gear and were close to the car, but it doesn't work that way...


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Certainly wear what you want...your experiences will dictate what you feel is necessary. For where and how I ride (I ride fast, on the ground, and in an area without many rocks/scary drop-offs etc.), I don't need a FF helmet or more coverage than my Specy Propero gives me (cross my fingers).


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

TiGeo said:


> Certainly wear what you want...your experiences will dictate what you feel is necessary. For where and how I ride (I ride fast, on the ground, and in an area without many rocks/scary drop-offs etc.), I don't need a FF helmet or more coverage than my Specy Propero gives me (cross my fingers).


Good luck, I'm sure most people feel that way, I did. I've been riding bikes all my life, made it to 45 before having this bad of a crash. I also mainly ride XC in mid atlantic area- MD, I do go downhilling sometimes, but have different gear for that.

It doesn't matter where or how you ride, it just takes one mistake and you could be landing on your face not the helmet.


----------



## pdiddy (Sep 20, 2008)

I ride xc with an all mountain helmet. I also wear a Nike compression shirt with foam rib padding under my jersey and One Industries Exo knee/shin pads, which are lightweight compression pads. It's more than some, but less than others I see on my usual tails. 

I have had enough crashes in my life that the slight increase in heat caused by additional protection is worth it. I didn't have a crash this year bad enough to require the extra padding, but I dress for the potential crash, not the ride.

A similar issue comes up with dirt bikes. Some wear chest protectors and neck braces while others do not. I choose to wear them. 

But, everyone makes their own choices, so to each their own. I choose to error on the side of safety.


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

I see a lot of head injuries in my line of work and lot of them could have been prevented or at least been less severe if a good helmet had been worn. A little extra heat and weight is a small price to pay. Aside from increased coverage, I've found that a number of these AM helmets have a better fit with less movement on your head=more likely to stay in place when the going gets rough and you're bouncing on the ground.


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

I like the newer "all mountain" designs. The rear protection is a great benefit for me. Liking into the poc and bell now.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

I just bought a new Bell Super (replacing a Bell Variant) and I didn't really like the look until I tried it on. This thing is SUPER comfortable. If it's comfy and offers better protection, I'm all for it.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

I just picked up a Giro feature and am very happy with it. It fits my head better then any other helmet I've owned. The coverage is far greater then other helmets I've owned or tried on. Most helmets only cover 1/3 or my forehead the feature covers 2/3. The vents are few but work well. My only complaint is the straps should be adjustable. I was using a kali chakra plus before this and it was a good helmet and saved me when I endoed onto rocks.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

rzims said:


> I just bought a new Bell Super (replacing a Bell Variant) and I didn't really like the look until I tried it on. This thing is SUPER comfortable. If it's comfy and offers better protection, I'm all for it.


I finally got a chance to ride with mine and I have to agree with you. The only problem I have with it is I wish they did the vents so you can stick your glasses in them when climbing. It was really annoying not having any place to but them on a long climb.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

pulser said:


> I finally got a chance to ride with mine and I have to agree with you. The only problem I have with it is I wish they did the vents so you can stick your glasses in them when climbing. It was really annoying not having any place to but them on a long climb.


HA! I was saying the same thing about no place to put my sunglasses. Also, I found when climbing if you tilt the visor up, it channels more air into the front vents which helps with the cooling


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

rzims said:


> HA! I was saying the same thing about no place to put my sunglasses. Also, I found when climbing if you tilt the visor up, it channels more air into the front vents which helps with the cooling


I will have to try that.


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

"LyNx. Personally would never consider the Bell Super, as to me it's both quite Fugly and the vents are seriously lacking for hot climates." 

I have been riding with the Bell Super now for about 6 months and while I won't argue your "Fugly" opinion, I do think your comment about venting is wrong. I ride in the Mid-West in 100+ heat and lots of humidity and all of my other helmets have me using a bandana to get the sweat off my face and with the new Bell I don't even need the bandana. I think it has the most vents of any helmet currently available and the visor venting works fantastic. As for as the coverage, it has a lot better rear head coverage than most previous helmets and still maintains a good look, oops, at least I think it looks good. I will say, however, that when I first got it, I got headaches from the fit-think I adjusted it too tight in the back. Otherwise, I really think for the money this is a winner. The GoPro mount and visor adjustment for those who wear goggles is also a nice touch, and I have found the GoPro mount to be very stable. My 2C.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I need lots of vents.


----------



## ctrider29er (Dec 1, 2013)

I got a Fox Flux - kinda in between. I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> I need lots of vents.


Same here. I got a new Specialized Vice helmet for Christmas. Apparently it's considered on the fringe of "All Mountain".

sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## WineDine29er (Apr 9, 2013)

I ride XC and some trails with the Giro Feature, awesome helmet, great fit, isn't bulky. A lot of helmets out there look like they are just sitting on top of the riders head, which to me, doesn't look very protective. The Feature offers good back-of-head coverage. I'm not concerned with the amount of venting, or lack thereof, because I ride for recreational purposes. 

And I should add, wear whatever type of helmet you want and feel comfortable with. The fact that some people feel the need to conform to a type of helmet is just plain silly. I never make fun of what other people wear, at least they are outside on a bike wearing a helmet and having fun!


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I got a fox flux at the end of summer and I really like it...I like the protection at the rear of the helmet..alot of vents and its not hot at all.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I got a Bell super right when they came out. It replaced my old Giro lid and has a ton more coverage. Its a bit warmer but its covering alot more so I expected that.


----------

